# My new Sig P227 Carry



## RIFLESHOOTER4741 (Mar 30, 2012)

Sig P227 Carry.


----------



## RIFLESHOOTER4741 (Mar 30, 2012)

*Also the Sig WK-25 navy*








Sig WK-25 navy.


----------



## Pete2674 (Apr 12, 2016)

Wondering if your a still liking your 227 carry?
Looking into one. How's the recoil on the carry is it manageable?
I have medium size hands do you think the grip size would be comfortable for my size hands?


----------



## dismas316 (May 5, 2015)

Pete2674 said:


> Wondering if your a still liking your 227 carry?
> Looking into one. How's the recoil on the carry is it manageable?
> I have medium size hands do you think the grip size would be comfortable for my size hands?


I can tell you I own the 227 carry is a fantastic 45. Extremely manageable and very easy to shoot. I own a 229 legion in 9mm and I shoot the 227 almost as well, not quite but almost. As far as medium hands, you need to find one at a LGS store to handle. My hands are just on the large size and any small and could be an issue.


----------



## Pete2674 (Apr 12, 2016)

dismas316 said:


> I can tell you I own the 227 carry is a fantastic 45. Extremely manageable and very easy to shoot. I own a 229 legion in 9mm and I shoot the 227 almost as well, not quite but almost. As far as medium hands, you need to find one at a LGS store to handle. My hands are just on the large size and any small and could be an issue.


Thanks for the reply. Also waiting for my 229 legion to come in. Heard it was a great shooter


----------

